# Admitting he is wrong!



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I love love love a guy that can admit he is wrong! I have learned through lots of years of fighting that it is just worth it. I have learned to step back let him have his space. I dont always need the answer right then and there. He cools off and comes to me admitting he is wrong! Life is GOOD!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think that is awesome  Congrats!


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

same in my house.He will not admit hes wrong and I have to say my piece calmly and give him space.He comes back later usually and we talk where he will say he may have been wrong.Usually not the S word but I'll take it.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

mommyofthree said:


> same in my house.He will not admit hes wrong and I have to say my piece calmly and give him space.He comes back later usually and we talk where he will say he may have been wrong.Usually not the S word but I'll take it.


you have to take what you can get. My H still thinks that I am the greatest thing in the world and he is not going to do anything stupid to loose me bc he thinks he could never get any better. All I can say is I did good finding him... Even though it still kinda bothers me he is younger!


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> you have to take what you can get. My H still thinks that I am the greatest thing in the world and he is not going to do anything stupid to loose me bc he thinks he could never get any better. All I can say is I did good finding him... Even though it still kinda bothers me he is younger!


hahaha...so much the same word for word but it kinda bugs me hes older by 12 years..lol!!!

I agree.Take what you can get.  
Don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

mommyofthree said:


> hahaha...so much the same word for word but it kinda bugs me hes older by 12 years..lol!!!
> 
> I agree.Take what you can get.
> Don't sweat the small stuff


My mom married someone 16 years older... you can record him saying something and he will deny it... men are crazy lol


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If I am ever wrong, I will be the first to admit it. LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

